# PI Divorce Law Proposals



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

2 Proposals in the news lately, not yet law.

1. Eliminate the need for Judicial Recognition.

https://news.mb.com.ph/2018/03/03/divorce-obtained-by-foreigner-in-own-country-may-soon-be-recognized-in-ph/

2. Grant lawful divorce.

House of Representatives


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> 2 Proposals in the news lately, not yet law.
> 
> 1. Eliminate the need for Judicial Recognition.
> 
> ...


Honestly I don't see either of these two things happening in the Philippines. The Catholic church just has to much sway over everything.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*divorce*

maybe their grip is waning.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I never thought the reproductive health law would pass. They surprised me by passing it - but then the bishops sued (and lost). The church is such a cancer here... I hope they can break free for their own sakes.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> I never thought the reproductive health law would pass. They surprised me by passing it - but then the bishops sued (and lost). The church is such a cancer here... I hope they can break free for their own sakes.


With you on that one Tim.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> I never thought the reproductive health law would pass. They surprised me by passing it - but then the bishops sued (and lost). The church is such a cancer here... I hope they can break free for their own sakes.


It was passed and then they cut the budget in half to appease the church! Seems it has had no affect on population growth so far. Fingers crossed it will in the future, as something needs to change. 
Many laws here in the Philippines are meaningless due to the lack of funding or enforcement


----------

